# Food Suggestions?



## galofpink (Mar 14, 2017)

Viking Queen started this post in response to the EVO discontinuation:
http://www.poodleforum.com/32-poodle-food/255841-oh-fooey.html

This was the conclusion: "I am lucky that Poppy will eat most foods given to her....Iris was so terribly picky. Today I discovered Instinct Original, which comes in various proteins, has nearly the same % of protein, carbs, fat, etc that EVO had so that's a good option for us, and I can vary the protein for her. Chewy carries it for $10 less a bag than our local store where I used to work. It will cost me 25% more to feed that than it was costing with EVO. A couple of other foods I looked at were outrageously priced so I would rather cook for her than pay $90 a bag."


----------



## mythrider (Oct 20, 2017)

Coldbrew said:


> I’m quite upset, but the dog food that I feed is no longer being produced. We bought every bag of EVO that our local store had (I do love a good sale!), which should tide us over for a while. However, I need to find an alternate food.
> 
> Jasper is allergic to wheat (and possibly other grains) and did amazingly on EVO. Piper does well on any food, as she has a steel stomach and is hungry 25/7. Unfortunately the high protein (42%) and low carb (17%) formula seems difficult to find in other kibbles.
> 
> Does anyone have suggestions for a grain-free high-protein, low-carb dog food? Preferably with a protein/carb levels similar to EVO (42% and 17%)? Barring that, any low carb kibbles in general? Dogfoodadvisor. com only goes so far!


I feed Nature's Variety. The food is all grain free and there is different types. I think they have a limited ingredient as well as a protein one. 
This is the protein one:
https://www.chewy.com/instinct-by-natures-variety-ultimate/dp/113126
and limited ingredient:
https://www.chewy.com/instinct-by-natures-variety-limited/dp/146293
(sorry originally posted wrong link)


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Take a look at Victor Ultra Pro 42 at Chewy's............is grain free, 42% protein, All Life Stages, says low carb but not sure what carb %s are, reasonably priced too!............... 5 star rated on DFA


----------



## Coldbrew (Jun 17, 2015)

galofpink - thanks for that link to VikingQueen's post. I should have thought of asking her, as she is the one that recommended EVO to me in the first place!

thank you all for the suggestions. I'll look into Nature's Variety and Victor. I know I've heard good things about them both before. With any luck, my local store will have them in stock.


----------



## Viking Queen (Nov 12, 2014)

Coldbrew said:


> I’m quite upset, but the dog food that I feed is no longer being produced. We bought every bag of EVO that our local store had (I do love a good sale!), which should tide us over for a while. However, I need to find an alternate food.
> 
> Jasper is allergic to wheat (and possibly other grains) and did amazingly on EVO. Piper does well on any food, as she has a steel stomach and is hungry 25/7. Unfortunately the high protein (42%) and low carb (17%) formula seems difficult to find in other kibbles.
> 
> Does anyone have suggestions for a grain-free high-protein, low-carb dog food? Preferably with a protein/carb levels similar to EVO (42% and 17%)? Barring that, any low carb kibbles in general? Dogfoodadvisor. com only goes so far!


I did a lot of research on foods.. . Hours and hours. Instinct Original (Instinct is Nature's Variety) in either the Chicken or Duck is the closest I could find, so will Probably go with that. Protein is a little lower, but very similar otherwise. It will cost about 30 cents a day more to feed that. Also, I was at a local store this weekend looking for more EVO, and the Earthborn rep. Was there. She gave me all her samples of Earthborn Holistic Great Plaines Feast to try. Poppy likes it. I have not gone to their web site to look at how it compares. 

I was able to pick up one big bag of EVO locally and ordered 2 bags from Chewy and received those yesterday. They were small bite but that's ok with me. It was a REALLY GOOD PRICE and free shipping too. I have enough to get us to September now. 

I vacuum packed the big bags in Ziploc space bags then put them into a large rubbermade tub in a cool place. They will keep well through the summer, bugs and mousies can't get at it this way and humidity can't ruin it either.

I asked M&M cust service people why they discontinued it....they said it was too expensive to produce! That's a load of crap! Baaaaah!


----------

